# 2X MECA Event 3/22/14 (2nd show of the NorCal Mobilewarz Series)



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Free bump Kimo.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Richard.......


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think there ought to be some pretty good attendance at this one. Probably some first timers, too.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I think there ought to be some pretty good attendance at this one. Probably some first timers, too.


You and I both! :thumbsup:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> You and I both! :thumbsup:


Are you coming up for this one? Do you know what class you are going to be in?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Are you coming up for this one? Do you know what class you are going to be in?


I am... it appears that as my car stands currently I would be in the modified (remotely located faceplate [RUX]). But, I am considering replacing the head unit with an iPad and I'm pretty sure that puts me in Modex 

But, like the advice from both Richard and JOey, I'm gonna do what I want to my car and compete wherever that puts me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I completely agree with the advice. Hence me being in Street, even though I will likely be quite out-gunned due to lack of processing. 

Ha, yeah. My lack of processing. That's it. I am sure my lack of experience and inability to tune and install will do far more to contribute to a lower score than my lack of processing will.  

Still, I look forward to my first comp and getting to see everyone and hear their installs.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It will be my first time competing...I can't wait.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I am... it appears that as my car stands currently I would be in the modified (remotely located faceplate [RUX]). But, I am considering replacing the head unit with an iPad and I'm pretty sure that puts me in Modex
> 
> But, like the advice from both Richard and JOey, I'm gonna do what I want to my car and compete wherever that puts me.


I have requested clarification from MECA on this.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I completely agree with the advice. Hence me being in Street, even though I will likely be quite out-gunned due to lack of processing.
> 
> Ha, yeah. My lack of processing. That's it. I am sure my lack of experience and inability to tune and install will do far more to contribute to a lower score than my lack of processing will.
> 
> Still, I look forward to my first comp and getting to see everyone and hear their installs.


Like I said on your build thread, don't sell yourself short Dustin. Plus, the season is still early.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be there in stock class. May have my dad and a coworker there too, to spoil their idea of good audio lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how late do the comps usually run? My wife keeps asking me about schedule and all I can give her is what is on the poster. 

If people plan to stick around afterward, I can think of a few places that we could all go hang out and grab a bite.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Come on down Bret. Chris wants some tips and/or competition for stock. You are the winningest stock competitor I know. 

Dustin, depends on how many cars. It's looking like a fun filled day though.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I will consider it.
Thank you for the compliment. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This event and all Norcal Mobile Warz have now been upgraded to both MECA and IASCA formats.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I am... it appears that as my car stands currently I would be in the modified (remotely located faceplate [RUX]). But, I am considering replacing the head unit with an iPad and I'm pretty sure that puts me in Modex
> 
> But, like the advice from both Richard and JOey, I'm gonna do what I want to my car and compete wherever that puts me.





papasin said:


> I have requested clarification from MECA on this.


Kimo, MECA R&E, and MECA commish all concurred that a RUX (or external controller like the Bit 1, Mosconi piece, etc.) does not constitute as a remotely located faceplate. As explained to me, that specific rule refers to the case if you are relocating the head unit from the original factory location. Hope that helps.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> This event and all Norcal Mobile Warz have now been upgraded to both MECA and IASCA formats.


Can you give a breakdown of what this means to someone who will be entering their first competition?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

papasin said:


> Kimo, MECA R&E, and MECA commish all concurred that a RUX (or external controller like the Bit 1, Mosconi piece, etc.) does not constitute as a remotely located faceplate. As explained to me, that specific rule refers to the case if you are relocating the head unit from the original factory location. Hope that helps.


Thank You for posting.



rton20s said:


> Can you give a breakdown of what this means to someone who will be entering their first competition?


In general just more variety but, it can be confusing for sure. For an SQ or SPL competitor it gives them options as their vehicle will be classified by each organizactions formats and rules. 

Specifically for SQ, means a different score sheet and judgiing material (cd).


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Just curious, what time is registration? I'm either blind or the flyer doesn't have it on there. Could go either way lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I hadn't seen a time either. I was figuring on being up there around 9:00. Let us know if this is too early to too late.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hoping to have registration and start SQ judging by 10:00. SPL to start at 2:00.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to be at Famoso that afternoon....will any awards be given out for SQ after judging or is that all at once at the end of the day?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

UNBROKEN said:


> It will be my first time competing...I can't wait.


Ditto


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> If people plan to stick around afterward, I can think of a few places that we could all go hang out and grab a bite.


I'm down!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like if the wife makes it out, it will only be for a short while. I know she would have liked to spend the day, but she has a lot of other stuff going on. Also, our 2 year old would never last.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Just noticed the thread lol. I'll be there with the Audio Innovations guys bright and early tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing some new cars.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

wanted to say thanks to Kimo for helping me through which class I needed to be in,had fun competing for the first time...thanks to Jeff for giving me my first audition in a car with processing,sounded awesome..!!!


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

oh...and the 140.1db on a single W15Gti with a tad over 300 watts......sealed the deal...!!!!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

This event was a lot of fun. It was great meeting some cool new people and competing in my first event. I learned a lot and am looking forward to the next one. Thanks to everyone who gave me feedback and let me hear their cars. Most of them sounded really good


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> This event was a lot of fun. It was great meeting some cool new people and competing in my first event. I learned a lot and am looking forward to the next one. Thanks to everyone who gave me feedback and let me hear their cars. Most of them sounded really good


Well that begs the question of who's didn't? 
I would want to know if it was mine....intervention style. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Some pictures from the event.

16 SQ cars, fun fun fun!



































































































































































Lots of vinyl stickers 
































































People too


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

And finally, thank you Audio Innovations for hosting.










And Kimo for organizing.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well that begs the question of who's didn't?
> I would want to know if it was mine....intervention style.
> 
> 
> ...


I was jk Bret. They all sounded good.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I hadn't heard any SPL cars in a long time. It was pretty cool feeling the BOOM!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, I gotta give credit to the guy with duct taped sub surrounds and cones, and a duct tape sealed port that hit 150.5db.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I was jk Bret. They all sounded good.





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, I gotta give credit to the guy with duct taped sub surrounds and cones, and a duct tape sealed port that hit 150.5db.


So, Golden Ear, does your "all" include Señor Duct Tape? 

It was a fun, but long day. It was also a great learning experience for me. I appreciate the fact that so many from up North and down South made the trek to Fresno for the competition. Other than some of the ridiculousness that was the SPL side, I think I might have gotten the biggest kick out of seeing TooStubborn2Fail's stock Kia Optima take home the PHAT Car medal!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, it was that turbo badge on the side. When I asked Brian Mitchell what he thought when he judged, he said some people buy cars then upgrade the stereo, but sometimes he wonders why when you can just buy a car with a better stereo. No jk. He said he should have waited a month and gotten one instead of the Cruze. 

It was good to know most of the judges feedback mirrors what I already thought, that was the point of competing with it dead stock. I did notice a couple things after reading Linda's comments, but for the most part, everything required to make it better within my wifes requirements jumps me up several classes.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

All kidding aside, I'd like to give props to all competitors, both on the SQ and SPL side. While the objectives might be a little different, the goals IMO are actually quite similar where the competitors are driven to improve and excel to the very best possible for their class/format. Having traversed onto the judging side for a couple fair sized shows now, I have utmost respect for everyone who work hard and push themselves and their cars. It might mean some duct tape for SPL, or stuffing towels in side pockets to tame door resonance for the SQ guys, etc. In the end, despite a technical glitch at the event, all things considered with the number of cars that needed to be judged and metered, it was a very good show and we should all look to build upon it for the SQ and SPL community at large. I look forward to seeing folks at the next events in the entire state of CA.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

It was a good event, and I enjoyed meeting some new people. Thank you for the demo MrsPapasin, and for posting pics!

Hopefully next time we'll have more SPL competitors, usually it's the other way around lol. 

One thing I like about the SPL guys is they're always enthusiastic to show off their builds and demo. I may not be as interested in their type of builds, but they're usually a lively bunch to be around. 

See you guys in San Jose!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> So, Golden Ear, does your "all" include Señor Duct Tape?


Absolutely! Didn't he have one of, if not THE loudest vehicles there?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I know that the Audio Innovations truck, Scott Voss's Tahoe and I think the KBD/Powerbass Tahoe might have been louder. But yes, 150.5 dB with duct tape subs is impressive. 

I think a lot of us SQ guys were watching the SPL guys with just a little curiosity of just how loud our systems might be on that termlab.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

He was one of the loudest. 150.5db, and I think he had more, but his cd player kept skipping, and when he started using his phone as a source, it started ringing. He was supposed to do a re-run, but I think he took off.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I've actually thought about throwing something cheap in the neon before I get rid of it just to see what it could do. I know of someone with a 4 door one that hits 145.9 with one 15.


----------

